# [SOLVED] Can't run 'make'

## dragonfire2003

Good night people of the Gentoo forums! So, When I try to run 'make' this odd thing shows up:

```
 make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/entry/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl', needed by `arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h'. Stop. make: *** [archheaders] Error 2 
```

I tried to google it and all the "solutions" I found were for Ubuntu and didn't work!

Can anyone help me?Last edited by dragonfire2003 on Thu Mar 17, 2022 9:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## alamahant

Compiling the kernel?

Which kernel?

Plz try to be more specific when asking questions.

You need to provide some context.

 :Smile: 

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Compiling the kernel?
> 
> Which kernel?
> 
> Plz try to be more specific when asking questions.
> ...

 

I tried both the binary and my custom kernel, None worked

whenever I run 'make' it always says the same thing, One thing that I noticed is that there is no file named "syscall_32.tbl" under arch/x86/entry/syscalls

----------

## alamahant

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I tried both the binary and my custom kernel
> 
> 

 

The binary kernel is pre-compiled therefore you dont need to "make" it.

Plz your "emerge --info" and which "custom kernel" you tried?

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *alamahant wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> I tried both the binary and my custom kernel
> 
>  
> ...

 

A bit of context that might help you:

I cant install the nvidia drivers, Whenever I try it says that there's a kernel error and I need to "make oldconfig && make prepare" but when I tried with the handbook's kernel (That I'm 100% sure I configured right) 

finishes the process but nvidia still gives out the error and when I try with the binary kernel that shows up

As for emerge --info i'm not sure how to send it here...Its kinda big

forgot to add this, Gentoo doesnt show output without the nvidia drivers since the only hdmi port that  works is my GPU one so yeah i kinda need a solution asap

----------

## mvaterlaus

Hi,

if you want to install the nvidia-drivers, the symlink to the kernel sources needs to be set correctly. What does the output of "eselect kernel list" show? Mine looks like this:

```

$ eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.19.72-gentoo

  [2]   linux-5.4.143-gentoo *

  [3]   linux-5.4.156-gentoo

  [4]   linux-5.4.168-gentoo

```

Please notice the asterisk after item number 2 in the list. It indicates that I have set kernel 5.4.143 to be the working kernel. So the symlink /usr/src/linux points to /usr/src/linux-5.4.143-gentoo.

You can set the desired kernel with "eselect kernel set x". After that, you need to build the given kernel. After the kernel is built, you can try to merge nvidia-drivers.

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> if you want to install the nvidia-drivers, the symlink to the kernel sources needs to be set correctly. What does the output of "eselect kernel list" show? Mine looks like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

eselect kernel list shows this:

```
 

[1] linux-5.15.25-gentoo-dist

[2] linux-5.15.25-gentoo *

```

to build the kernel i gotta run

```

make

```

right?

----------

## Hu

If the kernel is properly configured, yes.

As a general tip, try to choose better subject lines and provide more detail.  Looking only at your initial post, I see two problems:Your subject line is inaccurate.  You can run make.  However, make stops because a required target is missing.  From the subject line, I expected that make failed to start at all, such as with make: No such file or directory, or an error loading its libraries.From just the first post, it's not clear how we could try to reproduce your problem.  From the filenames, we could guess that you are trying to build something kernel-related, but you never said that specifically.  You didn't tell us which kernel version, nor how you got to the point where you ran the command that failed, nor whether this is the kernel proper or an out-of-tree module.

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If the kernel is properly configured, yes.
> 
> As a general tip, try to choose better subject lines and provide more detail.  Looking only at your initial post, I see two problems:Your subject line is inaccurate.  You can run make.  However, make stops because a required target is missing.  From the subject line, I expected that make failed to start at all, such as with make: No such file or directory, or an error loading its libraries.From just the first post, it's not clear how we could try to reproduce your problem.  From the filenames, we could guess that you are trying to build something kernel-related, but you never said that specifically.  You didn't tell us which kernel version, nor how you got to the point where you ran the command that failed, nor whether this is the kernel proper or an out-of-tree module.

 

I'm sorry for the lack of information. I'm kinda new to this...

my kernel version is 5.15.26-gentoo

im using EFI

I have a 64 bits system (If that matters at all)

All I'm trying to do is install NVIDIA's drivers on my Gentoo install and when I try to do it an error message saying

```

Kernel configuration is invalid

include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing

Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it

```

 and even after running make oldconfig && make prepare on kernel src (/usr/src/linux) I still get that error message and I'm sure my kernel is properly configured

I tried to do it with both the binary and the "base" kernel

eselect kernel list output:

```

[1] linux-5.15.25-gentoo-dist

[2] linux-5.15-26-gentoo *

```

(still need help with this btw)

----------

## Zucca

Let's investigate which packages you have installed into your system.

Please post output of

```
equery -q l 'x11-drivers/*' 'sys-kernel/*'
```

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *Zucca wrote:*   

> Let's investigate which packages you have installed into your system.
> 
> Please post output of
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

bash: equery: command not found

```

----------

## alamahant

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Let's investigate which packages you have installed into your system.
> 
> Please post output of
> ...

 

also 

```

uname -r

ls -l /usr/src

```

----------

## Zucca

Ah. Missing gentoolkit then.

Ok. Let's maybe use portage-utils then? Try this:

```
qlist -Iv sys-kernel/ x11-drivers/
```

Or if you don't have portage-utils either then install it and run the command again.

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *alamahant wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Let's investigate which packages you have installed into your system.
> 
> Please post output of
> ...

 

uname -r output:

```

5.15.26-gentoo-x86_64

```

ls -l /usr/src output:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Mar 17 02:10 linux -> linux-5.15.26-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 Mar 17 02:02 linux-5.15.25-gentoo-dist

drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 Mar 17 16:42 linux-5.15.26-gentoo

```

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *Zucca wrote:*   

> Ah. Missing gentoolkit then.
> 
> Ok. Let's maybe use portage-utils then? Try this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

sys-kernel/dracut-055-r4

sys-kernel/genkernel-4.2.6-r2

sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-5.15.25

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.15.26

sys-kernel/installkernel-gentoo-5

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20220310

sys-kernel/linux-headers-5.15-r3

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-470.103.01

```

----------

## alamahant

Is it the portage

```

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

```

package you are trying to install?

Also

```

grep -i video /etc/portage/make.conf

```

Plz switch to the binary kernel with "eselect kernel"

and re-attempt to emerge the above package

Ah

you dont have the binary kernel.

```

sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-5.15.25

```

is not a binary kernel

try 

gentoo-kernel-bin

if you need the binary kernel.

Maybe i am wrong?

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Is it the portage
> 
> ```
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> ...

 

yes. thats the package im trying to emerge!

grep -i video /etc/portage/make.conf output:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

Same error occurs with the binary kernel 

(Edit: Will try to reinstall the binary kernel with the one you sent)

----------

## alamahant

gentoo-kernel-bin

is the binary kernel.

You dont have it.

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> gentoo-kernel-bin
> 
> is the binary kernel.
> 
> You dont have it.

 

```
 

sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel:5.15.25 ("sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel:5.15.25" is soft blocking sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin-5.15.25)

```

----------

## alamahant

```

emerge -cav gentoo-kernel

emerge -av gentoo-kernel-bin

eselect kernel set <gentoo-kernel-bin>

emerge -1av nvidia drivers

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

Then hopefully boot into the binary kernel and try to fix your gentoo-sources.

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -cav gentoo-kernel
> ...

 

emerge -av gentoo-kernel-bin outputs the same error as before

```

 sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel:5.15.25 ("sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel:5.15.25" is soft blocking sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin-5.15.25) 

```

maybe if i remove gentoo-kernel?

----------

## alamahant

```

emerge -av =sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin-5.10.102

```

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -av =sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin-5.10.102
> ...

 

so now I just need to restart my system without the livecd and it will be good to go, right?

----------

## alamahant

Did you run eselect kernel?

Did you update grub?

Did you emerge nvidia-drivers?

Whats in

```

ls /boot

```

?

Yes if all is ok you should reboot.

----------

## dragonfire2003

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Did you run eselect kernel?
> 
> Did you update grub?
> 
> Did you emerge nvidia-drivers?
> ...

 

ls /boot output:

```

config-5.10.102-gentoo-dist

EFI

grub

initramfs-5.10.102-gentoo-dist.img

System.map-5.10.102-gentoo-dist

vmlinuz-5.10.102-gentoo-dist

```

(there's some other stuff too but I think those are the most important things)

----------

## alamahant

Ok plz reboot.

----------

